# Young horse how to get it used to traffic and hacking out on their on.



## SAL66 (30 May 2008)

I have never done this before always bought older horses who have been great in both of these areas.

If I purchased a younger horse what is the best way to get them used to traffic such as tractors, and the odd lorry and bus, also going out more confidently on their own. I know initially they would have a nanny horse to accompany them, but this might not always be availabe.

I welcome any ideas.


----------



## Lill (30 May 2008)

I can only tell you what we did with Blue and Holly when they were babies and both are now 100% on the road, barely anything phases them!

Had a jeep and motorbike drive around them whilst they were in the field so they got used to noisy things moving but realised they didn't hurt.  Also used the tractors and dumper and JCB in this way too.

Took them one by one down the lane with someone on foot and someone riding, did this a couple of times each with them so the person on foot was able to assist the person riding if need be. 

Then hacked them both out (on their own) almost everyday for at least 6 months gradually increasing the distance and varying the route.  

They are both pretty bombproof now! 

They were 3yo's when we did all this.


----------



## fredthoroughbred (30 May 2008)

If you have access to a field beside a road, put them in there for a while


----------



## Faithkat (30 May 2008)

Hopefully your "younger" horse would already have had some exposure to vehicles but, if possible, turn them out in a field that has traffic nearby so they can get used to it safely.  Then take them out for walks, in hand, gradually exposing them to more and more until they don't take any notice.  Mine are turned out in a field that has the main London - Bournemouth/Poole/Weymouth railway line running along one side of it.  There are something like 20 trains an hour (including steam locomotives in the summer) and they don't even look up.  The chap in the house next door has a steam lorry, a traction engine, a steam roller and a JCB  . . . . . and we are very close to Marchwood Military Port (sorry  . . . Sea Mounting Centre!) and have Chinooks flying at about 100 feet  . . . . . they've been out for walks up the road and don't bat an eyelid at anything and they are only 13 months old.


----------



## Saffylou (30 May 2008)

I agree that as much exposure to as much as possible when they are at home is a really good way to go but also when introducing them to the roads taking them for walks in hand is a good way to go too.


----------



## Theresa_F (30 May 2008)

Chancer was led out off Cairo (99.9% bombproof) from the age of two.  He was taken past tractors, working combines, lorries etc.  He has had my Harley Davidson driven round him - very noisy and the kids on their quads fly past.  He even was ridden past and grazed by a huge bonfire and a chainsaw cutting up logs.

I have flicked branches at him, broke them over his head, taken him through water and thick mud.

He has been on a very quiet lane ridden with another horse and cars going past.

Next step is busier road and I will take him out with a good horse and someone beside him to start with.

Get them used to as much as possible, including brollies, bags, screaming kids, and anything you think they can meet, preferably in a safe secure environment and build up a good trust relationship.  Kind and firm - if you say it is ok, they must follow but do it slowly.

If more people spent a long time starting their youngsters getting used to life, I think there would be far less spooky and nappy horses around.


----------



## SAL66 (30 May 2008)

Thank you for your replies, I have the use of tractors and trailers so can get them going past these, kids well I have two!.

I guess its slow and steady but often with company and without and be prepared for the odd upset.


----------



## Natch (30 May 2008)

Not much to add to the above, I think its important that going out my themselves as well as in company is a regular thing. don't forget you can go 2 abreast on the roads at first so the other horse is between him and the traffic. F and B's owner was brilliant with them - both went for walks in-hand and long reining long before they were ridden, so neither bothered about traffic at all.


----------



## amandaco2 (30 May 2008)

blimey i think i would draw the line at breaking branches over my horses head!
putting them in a field byheavy traffic is the easiest way to desensitize them initially, then hand walking.
thats what im doing with my filly-she went for walks on quiet lanes when she was 2months old and shes been waked out in traffic every since (shes 2 now)
its easier to build it up gradually and try not to be too reliant on having aother horse there either.if they veiw you as the leader they should be ok with you leading them out.
getting their trust in the school by riding over plastic bags etc is good too as they get to trust your judgement when on board.
thats what i did with my 5yo when i got her, although she was great with farm machinery, she hadnt seen roads.
 she was abit unsettled by things like people in driveways,different coloured tarmac and bin etc.just did loads of hacking and within a few months she was so relaxed.
shes 18now and its very very rare she spooks at anything.


----------

